# Steht ein kleines Mädchen...



## AMUN (24 Dez. 2011)

Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel. Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: "Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"
Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich!"
Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss Dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen. Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektoren schenken, okay?"
Da Fragt das Mädchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?"
Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann.
Darauf das Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen Sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das Arschloch kommt hinten hin, und nicht oben drauf!"

rofl3


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Dez. 2011)

ich hau mich weghappy010lol3


----------



## tommie3 (25 Dez. 2011)

Kleine Kinder sagen immer die Wahrheit!


----------



## neman64 (25 Jan. 2012)

Gut geantwortet. :thx:


----------

